# Where does your fursona live?



## potato-kun (Feb 12, 2019)

My sona, Joy, lives in a cave with a convenient wi-fi signal to use the internet.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 12, 2019)

My Sona lives with his parents in italy


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 12, 2019)

Marius has a little beach house on the Jersey shore.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 12, 2019)

Sakara and his little brother Kuveli live in an, as of right now, unnamed region in a Mesolithic world. It is a boreal land, buried in endless forests separated by horizonless plains and towering mountains. In the winter they take shelter in their cabin but, during the summer they move with the animal herds, living in a simple Lavvu.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2019)

Just call me roamin cuz my sona doesnt have a permanent home.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 12, 2019)

In a fox den next to a train track in Melbourne! I also have a log cabin in the Dandenongs


----------



## Aika the manokit (Feb 12, 2019)

Ricky lives somewhere in the Tatonka desert (Tatonka means buffalo) on the south side of rattlesnake gorge... In a little shack.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 12, 2019)

I live in a cyberpunk city in the future on a another world where man and machine coexist


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 12, 2019)

More or less where it pinpoints. That's the Anura village, where I live alongside other frogs, parrots, armadillos and tortoises. Some of us live in trees, others in mushrooms (like me) of varied sizes, rock buildings and caves.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Feb 12, 2019)

In the Royal Palace of Oz, in the Emerald City.
Earlier on in the Oz timeline, anyways. I can't imagine that Ozma wound want him around.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 12, 2019)

In a present-day Earth where there are only anthros instead of humans, Rimna lives and works in a motel that also serves as a pit-stop for trucks and vehicles, situated near the Alaskan border with Canada, on the Canadian side.

Of course I can't really be certain that such motels exist in reality, or that there even is a possibility for one in that region of the world. But I think that's the least of my worries, given that it's a world entirely populated by human-like animals.


----------



## andoknee (Feb 13, 2019)

In a lounge underneath a smelly blanket


----------



## TR273 (Feb 13, 2019)

In a small but comfortable flat in a quiet neighbourhood in the capital city of Lesser Mouseland (a sort of mix of modern city with some fantasy architecture).  Located an easy walk from the governmental offices where I work.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 13, 2019)

In Wichita Kansas


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 13, 2019)

My fursona lives in an apartment in a furry version of san francisco


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 15, 2019)

He lives in a medieval Town known as ALE Township


----------



## Deathless (Feb 15, 2019)

She lives in a house with lots of spare rooms because her friends like to stay over a lot


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2019)

In the woods and forest of northern Alaska.(thats the dream)


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 15, 2019)

In a fictional world that exists between all worlds called Oblivion. Any who leave lose all memory of the event with few exceptions such as the rulers. Dm me here or on discord if you want to learn more.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2019)

By a river, in some non-specific rural area of the West of Scotland, in an era not far removed from the present day.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 15, 2019)

My own canon, he lives in "The Void" realm, but he usually prefers to have a house not in the void realm.
Mainly since it helps him hide from his brothers.


----------



## Goatasilk (Feb 18, 2019)

Home is where they remember you, he never had one.


----------



## MissNook (Feb 18, 2019)

She lives in a small village where she works on the community farm. The village is near the sea with a river crossing in its middle. There are houses built just against the river, with little drawbridges to cross if you don't want to take the road to go to one of the two town bridges ^^


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 18, 2019)

liseran lives in Atchafalaya, Louisiana and resides on a college campus as the resident witch girl. She is there to just protect everyone from evil monsters with her magic.


----------



## rabbitears (Feb 19, 2019)

A tiny apartment in a small city. Either by herself or with a bunch of roommates!


----------



## horny dragon (Feb 22, 2019)

I live on planet Violio, where constant battles are going on. Can't you wait five minutes, I am talking here! Yeah, it is great here. Can't you put back the Minotaur, until I get done? It is still in the middle ages around here. Will you stop the killing, already?


----------



## BackPaw (Feb 22, 2019)

On a wooden platform in a tree.  He frequently builds temporary extensions and features to it, meaning at times it has been a bedroom, a fully plumbed stylish bathroom, a restaurant, and a music studio.  Mostly though he just has a big pile of huge leaves in the middle of it that he calls his nest


----------



## alphienya (Feb 25, 2019)

I've depicted Alphie living in a three bedroom, two bathroom house obtained through the passing of a beloved family member in a server. Iirc it looks like it was decorated by a middle age midwestern mom because he didn't have the heart to redecorate all that much.

Other than that, he kinda doesn't have an "official" place to live. Realistically he'd be stuck in an apartment somewhere with at least one other person, but it's fun to imagine him living in that ol house with decorations that say cheesy stuff on them.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 8, 2019)

The Great Pacific Garbage Patch


----------



## NorthSam (Mar 11, 2019)

Around Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado. Possibly in Estes Park. Has a smallish but beautiful cabin-y house with its own small library. Is this wish fulfilment? Definitely.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 11, 2019)

Complex 39, somewhere in the eastern United States. Exact location is Top Secret.


----------



## morbid-cutie (Mar 11, 2019)

My baby Starr lives in good ol Western California! She likes the desert uwu


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Mar 12, 2019)

Freia Lives in Norway in a cabin high up a mountain, there is no better place for an arctic fox.


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 12, 2019)

...he lives in a orange house... in a little world-


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 12, 2019)

In an apartment on the outskirts of Port Lyra, which is my universes equivalent of Chicago.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 12, 2019)

In a cottage in a forest by a creek that has magical wards to keep the nearby villagers and travelers away from them.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 12, 2019)

Lives in a hole in the ground in some post-apocalyptic disaster field. At least there's flowers.


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Mar 13, 2019)

I small cozy house with workshop on the backyard. House itself is not that far from the lake.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 13, 2019)

Cherie has a bag that has a whole house on the inside. She legit climbs into bag and ends up in her house.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 3, 2019)

My Fursona(Arvid Fawkes) lives in the City and State he grew up in. Houston, Texas.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 3, 2019)

Usually in the same place I do.


----------



## Diabase (Apr 5, 2019)

Diabase lives in Cracow, Iowa (fictional), in a three-room flat along with two friends.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 5, 2019)

In a better place


----------



## 1234554321 (Apr 5, 2019)

I live in Raqqa. Home sweet home! I even did a photo with my faggot buddies XdXXddxdXD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 5, 2019)

Mine lives in an alternate dimension within his consciousness.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 5, 2019)

He lives alone in an apartment complex in a small town.
The interior of his apartment looks something like this, just imagine a few plants lying around.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 5, 2019)

My fursona has a very comfortable cave beneath the hills of duvetshire.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 5, 2019)

Just a small, average household (probably west of the rockies)



It’s a quick drive to a lot of nature and camp grounds, so that’s a bonus.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2019)

In my imagination.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 5, 2019)

It depends on the time period of the world, since I usually do multiple different worlds and settings for both story and worldbuilding purposes.

For my main character, my Fox Alden, it's these places. In my medieval fantasy world he lives in the Kingdom of Althruna, in Sci-fi he lives in the Republic of Admoria. In the modern and apocalyptic versions of my medieval fantasy world, also Althruna. For anthro populated Earth, he lives in the US, usually New York State.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 6, 2019)

well.... given that S.A.F.I is an animoid and has a quantum processor for a brain... and thanks to a little thing called quantum entanglement... that gets complicated... so to answer your question as to were she lives... Im gonna say yes


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 6, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> well.... given that S.A.F.I is an animoid and has a quantum processor for a brain... and thanks to a little thing called quantum entanglement... that gets complicated... so to answer your question as to were she lives... Im gonna say yes


If she can use quantum entanglement does that mean she can be anywhere anytime? That's how entanglement works right?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> If she can use quantum entanglement does that mean she can be anywhere anytime? That's how entanglement works right?


kinda... stupid short explanation:
if two particles are entangled  then their states will mirror each other, regardless of distance.
So, (although it doesn’t work quite this way in real life) for sake of science fiction,  it means that  she can  synchronize her consciousness across multiple separate quantum processors using quantum entangled particles as a sort of “wireless connection”  so although her physical form can only exist in one place at a time (even if there’s multiple bodies, they are still separate entities) her mind on the other hand simultaneously exists in all of those bodies as the same mind....  this is all very science-fiction but it is grounded in a super rough interpretation of actual quantum mechanics


----------



## Sethwolf (Apr 6, 2019)

My sona lives with his tiger boyfriend at the coast of  south California enjoying the waves


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2019)

Zehlua, Kalooki, and Rezinwald live in a garden in a cave in the moon, between the dance hall of the night and the lifting of the day


----------



## Rayd (Apr 7, 2019)

sometimes space, sometimes hell, sometimes other universes entirely, but most of the time he lives in a fictional city that's based off of new york/san fran. although he doesn't have a home of his own, he gets by.


----------

